# Identifying Pocket Watch



## Miles30 (Jan 23, 2012)

Hi all,

Recently i inherited some pocket watches from my grandfather and grandmother. They made me curious. I did some research myself but it's hard without opening the case. Then i found this forum. I hope someone can give me some information and value of these watches.

I do not want to open the case because it looks so fragile to me(and i'm not an expert).

First one is a PW with the inscriptions 'RL' and the 18K gold marks in it.























I found it difficult to make sharp pictures of the watch. What's the best way to take pictures of pocket watches?


----------



## remb1000 (Jan 17, 2012)

Hello and welcome,

I am no expert either but judging by the look of them watches they are defo worth a good few quid.

A word of advice if you are considering selling them.

Take them to a watch jewelers and get him or her to open them for identification.

And don't sell them to to just the first person who makes you an offer.

Take time and research to find out their true value.

I made that silly mistake a few years back.

Had a beautiful dutch made pocket watch, sold it for 30euro scrap gld value.

Turns out the watch I had was worth thousands.

Im still kicking myself to this day.

Not to worry though.

Im sure you will have some replys soon from people who know their stuff and will point you in the right direction.

Best of luck with them anyways


----------



## Miles30 (Jan 23, 2012)

Thanks for the advice.

I found a simular pocket watch. http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Litherland-Davies-H-Solid-18k-English-Pocket-Watch-/260926529714?pt=Pocket_Watches&hash=item3cc06ee0b2


----------



## Miles30 (Jan 23, 2012)

2nd PW it's a ladies watch. It has been bought in 1914.

The case is Dennison. Moon quality.


----------



## Miles30 (Jan 23, 2012)

3th PW. Biggest one of them.18k symbol







in the case

the key says J.W. Benson Ludgate.


----------



## Miles30 (Jan 23, 2012)

4th only one with a keychain. in the case it says 9 and a.l.d. (also dennison?)


----------



## remb1000 (Jan 17, 2012)

Hello,

Had a look at your link to ebay, yes they are similar, not the same as you allready know.

I don't have the expertise to identify a watch just by looking at it.

Allthough Im sure somebody on here will be able to help you further.

Your watches do seem very unique and rare.

Particulary the one that has similar design to that one on ebay.

Very beautiful watches I must say.

Give it time and Im sure you will find the answers you are looking for.


----------



## Miles30 (Jan 23, 2012)

Miles30 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Recently i inherited some pocket watches from my grandfather and grandmother. They made me curious. I did some research myself but it's hard Then i found this forum. I hope someone can give me some information and value of these watches.
> 
> ...


----------



## Miles30 (Jan 23, 2012)

Miles30 said:


> 2nd PW it's a ladies watch. It has been bought in 1914. I opened the case and it says A.W.W. co Waltham mass.
> 
> The case is Dennison. Moon quality.


----------



## Miles30 (Jan 23, 2012)

Miles30 said:


> 4th only one with a keychain. in the case it says 9 and a.l.d. (also dennison?) Opened the case and it says: P.J. Bartlett. 17 jewels adjusted


----------



## Miles30 (Jan 23, 2012)

5th PW

Also Waltham but without the glass. Inside it says: american waltham USA traveler.


----------



## jkb89 (Jan 6, 2012)

Some very nice watches there, I particularly like the first Waltham. Do they all run?

The first watch you've posted is very interesting, what does the writing say on the movement?

Atb,

Joe


----------



## Miles30 (Jan 23, 2012)

Yes they all work. I like the first one also. It says: patented detach'd lever by A. Fietson Liverpool.


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Hi, Miles.....before I start, I want you to be aware that I am in no way an expert on pocket watches...I only have 4 myself. However, since becoming a member of this site, I have learned a few bits and bobs...especially about Walthams.

Your ladies watch has a Dennison case. Aaron Lufking Dennison was a founder member of the group that founded Waltham Watches. He emigrated from America to Switzerland, and then to Britain where he made cases to fit the Waltham movements imported from the States. He made cases in all metals from silver through to solid gold, but is probably best known for his gold filled (rolled gold) cases which were designated Sun, Moon or Star. A Star case was guaranteed not to wear through to the plate of composition (usually brass) for 10 years...a Moon case for 20 years, and top of the range, a Sun case for 25 years. Therefore we can say that your ladies watch has a high quality gold filled case. It should say somewhere the carat value...ALD cases usually used the American gold standards, so it may say 10ct (the minimum USA standard) or 14ct...Ahhh...just seen it says 10ct.

The 4th one has a nice Figaro style Albert pocket watch chain attached. The case looks to be a solid 9ct Dennison item...so there is value in the case alone. The movement No. 18,038,586 dates it to between 1910-1911 (closer to '10 than '11). It is a fully jewelled movement (17) and has Waltham's unique star wheel micro adjuster for the balance spring...so a very good movement. Finally, the last one , the Traveller was a pretty basic watch, but I can't make out any marks regarding the case. I hope this has helped a bit, and I'm sure others with vastly more knowledge will be along to add their thoughts.


----------



## Miles30 (Jan 23, 2012)

Miles30 said:


> Yes they all work. I like the first one also. It says: patented detach'd lever by A. Fietson Liverpool.


Does anyone have more information about this watchmaker?


----------



## Miles30 (Jan 23, 2012)

Can anyone tell me something about the value of these 5 pocket watches?


----------

